# Mail - boite d'envoi inexistante...



## citronelle (21 Décembre 2011)

Bonjour, 

J'ai un problème dans Mail : quand je fais "envoyer", la boite d'envoi  ne s'affiche jamais. Du coup, si le mac traîne à envoyer un message trop  lourd, ou s'il se bloque pendant l'envoi du message, je ne peux pas  aller stopper l'envoi en effaçant le message par exemple, ni le  récupérer... puisque quand on fait "envoyer", la fenêtre du message se  ferme automatiquement. 

Savez-vous comment je peux réparer ce problème ? J'ai essayé de farfouiller dans les préférences, mais je ne trouve rien. 

Ah, et pour info je suis sur Mac OS X version 10.6.7 (une fois j'ai posé  une question sans ces infos et je me suis fait incendier... )


----------



## zoubi2 (21 Décembre 2011)

Bonsoir,

Dans l'aide de Mail:

"La *Boîte denvoi* nest affichée que si un message se trouve en attente denvoi, comme lorsque vous travaillez en mode déconnecté ou que le serveur de courrier sortant est indisponible. Elle demeure affichée jusquà ce que le message soit envoyé et que vous ayez fermé Mail."

Je n'ai pas non plus trouvé d'option pour modifier ce comportement => ??


----------



## Anonyme (21 Décembre 2011)

Dupliquer les demandes ... pour recevoir plus de réponses ?

Dans Mail ça s'appelle > Messages envoyés ...


----------



## citronelle (21 Décembre 2011)

zoubi2 a dit:


> Bonsoir,
> 
> Dans l'aide de Mail:
> 
> ...



Ben oui, mais justement c'est ce que je dis : chez moi elle ne s'affiche pas du tout, même quand un message est en attente d'envoi... du coup Mail est comme "planté" si un message n'arrive pas à être envoyé. Sur le mac de mon père, si un message est en attente d'envoi, on peut aller dans la boite d'envoi et le supprimer. Moi je ne peux pas : pas de boite d'envoi !


----------



## Anonyme (21 Décembre 2011)

citronelle a dit:


> Ben oui, mais justement c'est ce que je dis : chez moi elle ne s'affiche pas du tout, même quand un message est en attente d'envoi... du coup Mail est comme "planté" si un message n'arrive pas à être envoyé. Sur le mac de mon père, si un message est en attente d'envoi, on peut aller dans la boite d'envoi et le supprimer. Moi je ne peux pas : pas de boite d'envoi !



Faut regler dans les preferences ...


----------



## citronelle (21 Décembre 2011)

xondousan a dit:


> Faut regler dans les preferences ...



Je veux bien le chemin précis cher Xondousan 
Car j'ai déjà cherché, cherché, cherché.......


----------



## Anonyme (22 Décembre 2011)

citronelle a dit:


> Je veux bien le chemin précis cher Xondousan
> Car j'ai déjà cherché, cherché, cherché.......



Cela se règle dans le comportement des BAL du Compte ... (par les préférences)

éliminer les copies des messages envoyés > ne pas cocher et laisser sur jamais


----------



## citronelle (11 Janvier 2012)

xondousan a dit:


> Cela se règle dans le comportement des BAL du Compte ... (par les préférences)
> 
> éliminer les copies des messages envoyés > ne pas cocher et laisser sur jamais



Non, alors dans le comportement des BAL, j'ai "Stocker les messages envoyés sur le serveur" (la case est cochée) et Supprimer les messages de la BAS qui est réglé sur jamais.

Il n'y a pas d'option éliminer les copies des messages envoyés. 
et je n'ai toujours pas ma boite d'envoi... 
Bon il y a plus grave mais quand même c'est chiant...


----------



## kikman (28 Septembre 2013)

Je viens d'avoir le même problème que j'ai résolu en quittant Mail alors que mon e-mail n'était pas envoyé. Au redémarrage de Mail, la Boîte d'envoi est apparue entre la Boîte de réception et Messages envoyés et contenait mon e-mail que j'ai pu renvoyer. Si ça peut t'aider...


----------



## xmic47 (25 Septembre 2014)

kikman a dit:


> Je viens d'avoir le même problème que j'ai résolu en quittant Mail alors que mon e-mail n'était pas envoyé. Au redémarrage de Mail, la Boîte d'envoi est apparue entre la Boîte de réception et Messages envoyés et contenait mon e-mail que j'ai pu renvoyer. Si ça peut t'aider...



hé bien, un grand merci... ce pb commençait à devenir agaçant à la longue...
j'ai suivi ton idée... et miracle, le grand retour de la boite d'envoi (yesssss !).
si ça ce n'est pas un joli beug !!!... 

merci encore.


----------

